
Show HN: Sinkhole – A CLI tool to archive your files into AWS Glacier - lunarcave
https://github.com/ncthis/sinkhole
======
brudgers
Glacier as a first order archive reminded me of this discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10921365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10921365)

~~~
lunarcave
Yeah, that sound like a nightmare. I was wondering why it would be that high
and then I saw there were a bunch of failed attempts being billed for as well
in that instance.

I personally just push anything that would be highly improbable for me to ever
need.

